# The Train Tender



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you order parts from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender, expect a delay in receiving them. I spoke to Jeff yesterday,and there are several factors that are causing this, some business-related, some personal. I don't feel it's my place to disclose the personal side, so please don't ask..I'm just asking for the folks who order from him to please be patient..I have several customers engines sitting idle waiting for parts, and I'll just have to be patient a little longer. I'll let my customers know what's happening..If I can't get parts from Jeff, I'm going to stop doing repairs for customers, I'll have to wait and see..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jeff runs a great business. No complaints here. I wish him well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Jeff runs a great business. No complaints here. I wish him well.


Yes he does, mind you, I'm not complaining, just letting folks know if they have ordered from him, there's a reason for the delay..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Yes he does, mind you, I'm not complaining, just letting folks know if they have ordered from him, there's a reason for the delay..


Thanks for posting.
This might take a few phone calls away, that he won't have to answer.
We do recommend him here often.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope jeff is ok, the OP didn't make like it sounded too good. We all like jeff. Haven't ordered from him in years, but he is , as always, a stand up guy. It was always a pleasure to buy stuff from him.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Hope jeff is ok, the OP didn't make like it sounded too good. We all like jeff. Haven't ordered from him in years, but he is , as always, a stand up guy. It was always a pleasure to buy stuff from him.


He's the first guy I go to for parts.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Bought parts from him very helpful hope everything is OK.
Al


----------

